# Butane Lighters



## jmgosman (Dec 27, 2008)

Today I purchased this lighter, it's made by a company called Castleford.










I paid something like $13, because the only alternative in the store was a Rocky Patel triple-flame monster of a lighter worth $70. Will this do the trick, or does more expensive really mean higher quality?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have gone through at least 20 cheap lighters totaling over $250. I bought an Xtend for $100 six years ago and it still works like a champ.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

on the other side of the coin i have had $5 lighters last years so all i can say is good luck with it it may last you for ever


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Just as in life lighters are a crap shoot they either work for ever or die quickly, and it even may be the same style..
Just go for a good lighter 40-75$ with a good warranty and be set..:tinfoil3:


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I will go ahead and be the first to say the Ronson Jetlite. I am still looking for them around here, but no luck so far. However many brothers on here buy the store out when they find them. If anyone has any extras for sale, hit me up, please. I could use a backup lighter.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Buddha024 said:


> I will go ahead and be the first to say the Ronson Jetlite. I am still looking for them around here, but no luck so far. However many brothers on here buy the store out when they find them. If anyone has any extras for sale, hit me up, please. I could use a backup lighter.
> 
> :ss :w :ss


they're onsale at ronsonstore.com 5.50 each


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Our Walmart has apparently quit carrying them. I've not seen one in a couple of months, maybe longer.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a everyday carry lighter like this and it works great for smaller rg cigars.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> they're onsale at ronsonstore.com 5.50 each


Thanks, I'll check that out.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a nice one made by Blue Rhino (the propane company) that I got in a contest they ran years ago. I also have a Ronson JetLite. I don't see the need to spend a fortune on one.


----------



## Stroble_Cigars (Feb 27, 2009)

I definitely agree with the above statements about the Jet Lite. It's a great lighter for the price.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

coryj said:


> I don't see the need to spend a fortune on one.


I use $0.50 to $1.00 fleamarket torch lighters that I usually can get a couple of years out of. I also have a trusty Blazer torch that I inherited from my Pops (that's my fave).


----------



## Universal Tobacco (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys would like the Alec Bradley Table top burner. Its a great table top cigar lighter. Its actually more of a burner


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Buddha024 if you cant find the Ronson Jetlite by you. let me know i think i have one some where. I'll look for it.


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the same 2 $3 gas station troch lights I bought at least 5 years ago that work perfectly.:banana:


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

LOTUS lighters are my favorite right now. I have the opportunity to carry whatever lighters I want but to me they are right at the point where quality and price collide. 

Ronsons are a workhorse lighter. You can buy them buy the case, throw them in a tacklebox and expect them to work when you need them. A lotus will do the same and look good doing it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ProBe said:


> Hey Buddha024 if you cant find the Ronson Jetlite by you. let me know i think i have one some where. I'll look for it.


Same here,,,I am one of those guys who buy out the store when they hit and I have an extra 12 of them if you need one. PM me if you do


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's the goods new regarding this lighter. It has a 2 year warranty.

If you bring in the defective lighter to the retailer they are supposed to swap it out for a new one and send the defective back to the Castleford which we be replaced by Castleford.

The only limitation is it has to go back to store, you cannot send it back to Castleford yourself.

If for some reason the store refuses I don't know how you are to proceed.

David


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 26, 2009)

BigBuddha76 said:


> they're onsale at ronsonstore.com 5.50 each


I just purchased 3 or them today. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here Here to the Ronson Jetlite! Absolutely the best lighter for the money. I've clearer out the local Super WallyWorld twice. Fill em up with some great butane and your good to go. I've been pissed off with some expensive lighters breaking too many times. I'll stick with what works for me.


----------



## Kenny Powers (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 2$ Ronson and a 60$ Xikar. They both work great which surprised the hell out of me. I didn't expect the Ronson to work so damn well.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I impulse-bought a Ronson JetLite for $3 yesterday at a convenience store...so far, so good! At that price, ya can't go wrong.


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

Ronson comet .75 and i have had it for a yr and it keeps on going!


----------



## Sixgunner (Apr 8, 2009)

These Ronson Jetlites seem like they are great lightes. I've checked both WalMarts and our base exchange with no luck. I may try Target tomorrow.


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

Since everyone seems to be having such hard time finding the $3 ronson from walmart and I have bunch saved up for my business I'll happily part with some of them at my cost plus shipping - just email me [email protected]
i ship them empty so you'll have to fill them when you get them.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Blazer is the one I like the most. My last Ronson didn't last too long. I have bunch more so I might fill one up, but the Blazer is in the car.

The one at use at home almost exclusively now is: - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

Has a large reservoir, easily adjustable flame (that is a monster). Very windproof. Oddly, the thing I find most convenient is the fact it stands on it's own. I didn't even think about that when I bought it but for touch ups when it is sitting on the table you just turn on the gas valve and click it on. Do your touch up and than turn off the valve. Just kind of convenient instead of always having to hold the lighter in your hand, you can just let this one sit on the table. That doesn't add much value, but I find it convenient.

FWIW


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I was really fortunate, I picked up a very nice torch for 4 dollars at our local Peavy Mart, and it has been working flawlessly since I got it this spring. If you can get one, I say go for it!!


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

Ronson Jet lighters Available from Post # 6, And i got mine 2 months ago from CVS they had plenty in stock
good luck A J


----------

